# Question about CPC-A and "experience" when applying for jobs



## Risenred (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been reading on other threads where people recommend starting in billing or medical records to get your 1 year of experience in.  I have been a medical transcriptionist for 15 years and trying to switch over to coding.  I have my CPC-A.  I thought I would need a year of actual coding experience, but would those 15 years of acute care transcribing be acceptable as experience?  Should I go ahead and apply for positions requesting a year of experience?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd still apply even if it says 1 year experience. I've been told many jobs say this to weed out those with no relevant experience applying. I'm sure they will take your non-coding medical records experience into account.

Now when it comes to removing the A, the 15 years of transcription experience does not count as you need to be using the CPT?, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets to perform your job (if you were coding before certification this counts)

https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx


----------



## Risenred (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for replying!  Fingers crossed I can find a job with that.


----------



## cfitzgibbons (Oct 2, 2015)

I would apply anyway.  Coders are in demand and there are employers out there who are willing to give you a chance.  Good luck to you!


----------

